# H101 Companion Fare Coupon OK for Acela First?



## Explore (Jan 1, 2008)

If I buy Acela First, does the companion come along free in that class of service? I think it worked that way in Surfliner Business Class earlier this year.

The coupon is silent on this topic except to bar sleeping car accommodations, which is odd since a second sleeping car passenger always rides free of additional accommodation charge in the same room.

Unlike upgrade coupon H102, a single H101 is good for a round trip, and presumably a round trip involving stopovers since they are allowed on the full fare that the paying passenger must buy. Right?

As usual, Amtrak is ambiguous, but I hope that experienced members of this forum can shed a little light on the matter.


----------



## diesteldorf (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello Explore,

I saw you had posted this on Flyertalk too so I decided to call Amtrak out of curiosity myself. According to the agent, Robert, if you pay for Acela First Class, your friend can ride in FC too at no charge.

We had a debate earlier if this coupon was even valid for Acela...

I was surprised by that. If it were me, I would pay for the FC upgrade in a second since that makes the coupon all the more valuable and FC is great....the open bar is nice too!!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 1, 2008)

Well one agent hardly makes a consensus. I'd want two or three to confirm things first, or actual first hand knowledge of someone who suceeded in doing so.

Do remember though that one big disadvantage is that neither of you will get any AGR points for the trip. And with the right city pairs, that could be a loss of 750 AGR points.


----------

